# Boyds bait and tackle



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Just to let everybody know you can now get your hands on Texas Hookers Big Game Tackle at Boyds One stop in Texas City.
227 Dike Rd 409-945-4001:hairout:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Thanks*

I got to try some of your leaders out. They held together on the small stuff that day. I am looking forward to landing some big ones. Good length and crimps with a great hook selection.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Good looking rigs!!!!!!!!

I was at boyds checking with Denise about the midcoast corks she had ordered and she had your rigs in the box and asked me what i thought.. Great looking product. Im sure they will do well

Thanks

Thomas


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

thanks guys for the feed back...


----------

